# What part of Thanksgiving are you?



## wasabi (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.blogthings.com/whatpartofthanksgivingareyouquiz/

*You Are Mashed Potatoes*







Oridnary, comforting, and more than a little predictable
You're the glue that holds everyone together.

*What Part of Thanksgiving Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatpartofthanksgivingareyouquiz/


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 23, 2005)

*You Are Mashed Potatoes*




Ordinary, comforting, and more than a little predictable
You're the glue that holds everyone together. 

*My favorite dish. I love mashed potatoes!! *


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2005)

* You Are The Cranberry Sauce * 



 A little sweet, a little sour - you've got the flava!
Though, you do tend to squish in people's mouths...


----------



## BigDog (Nov 23, 2005)

*You Are The Stuffing*




You're complicated and complex, yet all your pieces fit together.
People miss you if you're gone - but they're not sure why.
*What Part of Thanksgiving Are You?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatpartofthanksgivingareyouquiz/


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2005)

*You Are The Stuffing *



You're complicated and complex, yet all your pieces fit together.
People miss you if you're gone - but they're not sure why.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 23, 2005)

You're complicated and complex, yet all your pieces fit together.
People miss you if you're gone - but they're not sure why.

_(Seems we're on a stuffing role...)_


----------



## corazon (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm stuffing too.  Though I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Dina (Nov 23, 2005)

Never thought of it this way but I am, for certain, the mashed potatoes!  Ordinary, comforting, and more than a little predictable.  I'm the glue that holds everyone together in our family.


----------



## middie (Nov 23, 2005)

*You Are Mashed Potatoes *



Oridnary, comforting, and more than a little predictable
You're the glue that holds everyone together


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 23, 2005)

The football game!!   

John


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

Stuffing here too.


----------



## jkath (Nov 23, 2005)

*You Are The Stuffing *



You're complicated and complex, yet all your pieces fit together.
People miss you if you're gone - but they're not sure why. 

 
But, I'm also the Birthday Girl. This year marks my first attempt at being 39.


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> *You Are The Stuffing *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same here.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey, where's buckytom? We need a turkey!


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Hey, where's buckytom? We need a turkey!


 
Think he may have mentioned in one of his posts, he would be going camping or hiking.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2005)

That's right mish, I forgot about that. Thanks!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 23, 2005)

*You Are Pumpkin Pie *



Even when people are full - they make room for you.
*Good or bad, your smell is most likely to arouse a man. *


* They* said that about the smell bit... I didn't, I am not responsible for this...


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> *You Are Pumpkin Pie *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 23, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Think he may have mentioned in one of his posts, he would be going camping or hiking.


 
He was going to try his hand at bowhunting as well. Fortunately it isn't Turkey season, so he should be safe!  (Ba-dum-bump!)

Thank You!
Thank You! 


John


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> He was going to try his hand at bowhunting as well. Fortunately it isn't Turkey season, so he should be safe! (Ba-dum-bump!)
> 
> Thank You!
> Thank You!
> ...


 
 Okay.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 23, 2005)

* You Are The Stuffing * 




 You're complicated and complex, yet all your pieces fit together.
People miss you if you're gone - but they're not sure why.

So ditto on Bigdog, crewsk, Piccolina, corazon90, texasgirl, jkath, and mish.

About the buckytom problem maybe we should private message him to look at this thread. Then he will and we might get a turkey.

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

* You Are Pumpkin Pie * 



 Even when people are full - they make room for you.
Good or bad, your smell is most likely to arouse a man.

Ditto on Urmaniac13. Hurray!!!!! I got my favorite Thanksgiving Dish!!!!!!

Grace


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2005)

*You Are Mashed Potatoes*




Oridnary, comforting, and more than a little predictable
You're the glue that holds everyone together.
*What Part of Thanksgiving Are You?*
http://www.blogthings.com/whatpartofthanksgivingareyouquiz/
I think this does describe me in some ways, but I'm not nearly as predictable as I used to be!

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Nov 27, 2005)

mashed potatoes....


----------



## mish (Nov 27, 2005)

There's just something about those mashed potatoes, that keep calling my name. I can't figure out what it is.


----------

